# what do you think of my resume? (for a tack shop)



## Jubilee Rose (May 28, 2008)

I'm applying to a tack shop. Here is my resume. *I've taken out the personal info (place names, etc)* but I think you'll get the idea. It also looks a lot more organized and neater on the real thing, but here is the content:

*the points are supposed to be bulleted

*NAME HERE*

Tel.: / Email: 
[address here]

*OBJECTIVE*

Motivated university student seeking a part-time summer 
position in the customer service business.

*QUALIFICATIONS*

Passionate involvement with horses for 6 years through riding lessons, volunteer work, summer camp and personal horse ownership
Assistant at ------Stables for feeding and horse maintenance 
Thorough knowledge about riding, horse care, equipment and tack
Excellent customer service and organizational skills
Friendly, positive attitude 
Knowledge of computers and cash registers 
Team-player but can work independently 
Good leadership skills and competent decision-maker

*WORK EXPERIENCE*

*----- Coffee Shop*
[date here]
Competently handle cash register and drive-thru
Prepare food and beverages
Take catering and basket orders over telephone
Responsible for closing entire store during night shift

*------ Restaurant*
[date here]
Worked as a waitress serving food and alcohol
Used customer service skills in taking orders 
Handled cash register

*--- Banquet Hall*
[date here]
Served food, offered table service and managed buffet

*VOLUNTEER EXPERIENCE*

*---- Bible Camp*
[date here]
Utilized leadership skills as cabin counsellor and child care-giver
Assisted in trail riding for the campers
Served meals as a waitress

*----- Riding Camp*
[date here]
Activity leader and assistant to riding instructor
Educated children about horsemanship, tack and general horse care

*EDUCATION*

*---- University*
[date here]
English Bachelor of Arts Honours Program 
4th year honour roll student

*REFERENCES*

Name
_--- Stables Barn Manager_
[address here]
Tel. 

Name
_Owner of --- Coffee Shop_
[address here]
Tel. 

Bryan Windle
_Director of --- Bible Camp_
[address here]
Tel.

I know it looks really ugly on here, but it looks much nicer on paper. Tell me what you think!​


----------



## free_sprtd (Oct 18, 2007)

I think it looks fabulous! Very impressive. I'de hire ya!


----------



## Jubilee Rose (May 28, 2008)

Aww thanks, Lacy! I just hope the employer has the same reaction!


----------



## free_sprtd (Oct 18, 2007)

well i think (if you have an awesome resume) they mostly look at how you present yourself and how personable you are (at the tack shop they're definitely going to want some knowledge which you have). Remeber eye contact!


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl (Apr 2, 2008)

Looks great Gracie!!! 

Remember to smile, but not too much, make eye contact and be brave, You're a great person and they'd be lucky to have you!!!!


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Looks good. I'd probably remove things like "Friendly, positive attitude" and "Team-player but can work independently" from Qualifications to either Objective or the attached letter (like "Responsible equine professional with friendly positive attitude is looking for the part-time position in ... I'm a great team-player, but can work independently...). 

Generally (I'm not sure about EVERY job, but those in business, marketing, IT) the manager who reviews the candidate always starts with Objective (or attached letter). If it caught his/her eyes there is a good chance (s)he'll go through the resume from top to the bottom. 

And #1 do NOT be shy describing your skills, qualifications, and advantages. Even if you exaggerate, that's still OK. Noone will say how great you are except yourself!


----------

